

Ask HN: I offered free promo codes for my iphone app but.... - joubee

Hi All<p>Yesterday I wanted to give away some promo codes to my new iPhone app but only one person wanted one.<p>Was it inappropriate to offer this on Hacker News? There were no catches or tricks. It was a genuine offer. I just thought it would be a good thing to do (for me and HN readers)<p>Any suggestions on what to do/ not to do would be much appreciated :)<p>Here's the original post:<p>-----------------------------------------<p>Ask HN: Anyone want a Free promo code for my iPhone app?<p>Would anyone like a promo code to test my company's iPhone app? I have ten to give away valid in the U.S. app store.<p>It would be really cool if you could write a review on the app store afterwards. Be honest.... but be nice :)<p>Go to http://www.joubee.com and fill out the form and I'll send you a code. Thanks so much guys.
======
simplify
I think you might have gotten a better response if you mentioned in the HN
title what kind of app it was.

------
DarrenMills
I think it's a great idea, and can't see anything wrong with offering like-
minded thinkers a chance to test it out.

If I had more time I'd definitely give it a shot. Surely there's some folks
who would gladly give it a chance!

------
byoung2
_Anyone want a Free promo code for my iPhone app?_

I'd take one, but I don't have an iPhone/iPod Touch!

Maybe Sunday was a bad day to catch people...I tend to look at HN mostly at
work :)

------
joubee
Wow.... great response so far. I've had a nice post from Darren and two more
people have requested codes.

Thanks so much for the support guys :)

Keeps the requests coming

------
joubee
I've had a nice post from Darren and byoung

